

StartupDigest Takes $200,000 To Curate Information For Entrepreneurs - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/startupdigest-funding/

======
danielle17
congrats, I love theses guys and the service is super useful. Can't wait to
see what they do next

